# Hells Canyon - Snake River, Idaho/oregon



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey All,

I know there are plenty of Northwest Outbackers that regularly read here, and was wondering if ya'll had ever been out to the Hell's Canyon area on the Snake River? It looks like Idaho Power runs a number of parks down on the southern end of the Canyon. I've gotten good info from:

http://www.idahopower.com/riversrec/parksrec/

But you know how it is, you can't beat first-hand experience. Specifically, I was wondering which park (Copperfield, Hells Canyon, McCormick, or Woodhead) was more compatible with little kids. Also, how crowded it is in the summertime. Since they don't take reservations, I'm nervous about making a 7 hour drive from home and finding out they are all booked up!

Thanks!

Chet.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Really sad, but I grew up only an hour a half from Hells Canyon, yet I have never camped at any of the parks. Been up to the lower dam on a jet boat, but never driven to any of the other dams.

That entire area seems to be more of a weekend play ground for the Boise folks than it does a destination for people outside the local area. I'm guessing you would not have a problem if arriving mid-week. Maybe if you sent Idaho Power and e-mail, they could give you a better indication.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Boy, this sounds interesting. I'm going that way this summer. This is good to know.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It's been a while since I was through that part of the world but as I recall (no sure thing), Hell's canyon is a wilderness area and access is very limitied as a result. I never did understand this given that they are allowed to run jet boats up and down the river.

Anyone confirm or deny this? I'm interested as our Idaho, Montana, Wyoming loop trip planning for this year is yet to be completed.

BBB

For those in the great PNW and who are interested in Hells Canyon, check your TV listings for a show called Northwest Backroads. Here in Seattle it will air at 9pm Sunday evening on KONG TV. IT is a half hour show featuring Hells Canyon - the commercial for it looked interesting and included fishing, river diving (scuba) and the Hells Canyon lodge.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I worked in and around that area in the early 80's. If memory serves, the wilderness area begins at Hell's Canyon Dam and extends downstream toward Lewiston. The campgrounds mentioned are all upstream from the Dam and are not in the wilderness area. I haven't been there recently enough to comment on the campgrounds. However you DO NOT want to attempt the Klienschmidt (sp) grade. It leaves the canyon a bit upstream from Hell's Canyon Dam, on the Idaho side, and goes to Cuprum, then onto Council, It's a single lane gravel road, on a steep grade with turn outs, 12 miles long, I think. The down hill traffic has the right of way. Chances are you will have to back up to the last switch back to let a down hill vehicle go by. It's not a road for the faint of heart. Took my bride up it once to show her the county and had to make a very long loop, all the way to Weizer Idaho, to get back to Baker City. There was just no way we were going back down that grade!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Very nice website- with a map to click on to get info on the campsites. Isn't going to give you the 'we were there' picture you might want.

Just a note on the 'advertising' that Hell's Canyon does; it compares itself to the Grand Canyon and while it is deeper, it does NOT have the palisades nor the color that are the real trademark features of the Grand Canyon. Still, Hell's Canyon is beautiful and quite a sight. It's worth seeing, its just not quite the same thing as the Grand Canyon. (This is not intended to be a flame or rant on Hell's Canyon - just an explanation that it is different than many people imagine from the comparisons.)

[[[ Y-Guy, ran across this link on Idaho ATV recreation opportunities. Thought you might be interested if you hadn't already seen it.]]]


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I went mule deer hunting on a ranch there in 2000, right off of the snake river. Amazing sights to see. The area in general (on the way there) struck me as pretty remote. Still for that long of a drive there would have to be a guarantee of some sort









Plus I think it will be more than a 7 hour drive. Seems like we left PDX around 12 and stopped around 7pm outside of walla walla. Of course it was 4 years ago so I may not be remembering right.

Hearing the story about the 12 mile grade reminds me of one of the roads we went on to get up to the ranch, the thing had 15 or so switchbacks, needed the 4wd on as it was all loose gravel. Thank goodness we did not encounter any downhll traffic. PS. We did notice 2 old junk cars on the hillside that apparantly had rolled off the road







No kidding.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Chet,

I have not been to that area yet myself, but my office mate takes his family over every year to camp and water ski. He usually stays at Brownlee on the Idaho side, but has also been to Copperfield. Says they are both great areas for kids and adults. Very positive about the whole area: Sceanery, wildlife, jet boat rides, etc.

We will be over at Wallowa Lake in August, and plan to take at least one day trip into the area while we are there.

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hell's Canyon / Camp Dissappointment...what great names for some of these places!

I guess Colorado has "Difficult Campground" near Aspen.

Randy


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Great! Thanks to all for the extra info.

Seems like a worthwhile trip. I'll send out a full report when we get back...

Chet.


----------

